# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Πρόβλημα με δεκτη humax. Δεν ενεργοποιείται

## graphist83

Καλησπερα

Θα επιθυμούσα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας. Έχω τον δέκτη Humax IR-FREE VE/ME. 


Αυτός καποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και δεν ξανά άνοιξε. Μετρώντας το τροφοδοτικό ανακάλυψα οτι ειχε καεί μια ασφάλεια την οποία και άλλαξα με μια ίδιου τύπου


Ο δέκτης λειτούργησε για 15 λεπτα. Μολις τον έκλεισα δεν ξανά άνοιξε ποτε. Αυτήν τη φορα η ασφάλεια ειναι οκ. Οι τασεις στην φυσά που παει στην μητρική ειναι επίσης νεκρές. Ρεύμα μεχρι το μεγαλο πυκνωτή παει κανονικά.

Έχετε ιδεα τι μπορεί να την άκουσε? Μήπως εχει θέμα το τρανζίστορ?






Ευχαριστω

----------


## nyannaco

Ο μεγάλος μαύρος ηλεκτρολυτικός μήπως είναι ψιλοφουσκωμένος; Δεν φαίνεται καλά στις φωτογραφίες σου.
Κι αυτό το ξύσιμο στο βερνίκι του χαλκοδιαδρόμου από κάτω, τί είναι, πώς προέκυψε; Μήπως έχει διακοπή;

----------


## graphist83

Ο μεγαλος πυκνωτής δεν ειναι φουσκωμένος. Και κρατάει καλα φορτίο (230V) για πολυ ώρα. Καπασιτομετρο τόσο μεγάλο δεν εχω να τον μετρήσω. Ο χαλκοδιαδρομος εχει φύγει το προστατευτικό βερνίκι αλλα δεν εχει ασυνέχεια. Το μέτρησα.

Μαλλον εχει βαλει και κάποιος άλλος το χέρι του η εχει ξανα επισκευαστεί. Παντως και πριν την δικη μου πρωτη επισκευή ετσι ηταν και δούλεψε.

----------


## graphist83

...... ??????

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Δίπλα στο οπτοκάπλερ έχει έναν πυκνωτή 47uf συνήθως ή 33uf  απο εκεί δεν σου ξεκινάει ανέβασε και μιά φωτογραφία να φαίνεται το οπτοκάπλερ

----------


## graphist83

Ναι βεβαίως αν και ειναι γεμάτο κόλλες. Στην πρωτη φώτο φαίνεται.




Εβγαλα πολλες και πιο καθαρές σε υψηλή ανάλυση. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Άλλαξε τον c103

----------


## graphist83

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

Ο C103 ηταν 1Uf 5V. Τον μετρησα και απο χωρητικοτητα ηταν οκ. Παραυτα τον αλλαξα με εναν 1uf / 50V που ειχα στοκ. 

Το προβλημα παραμενει....

----------


## graphist83

Δεν βρίσκω άκρη...  Μάλλον το βλέπω για ανακύκλωση..  Το transistor τι βρίσκω ακριβά αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη, έλεγξε τα D101-102-103,  C106-108

----------

